

My breif life as an anti Internet Explorer Jihadist. - Edmond
http://web.archive.org/web/20071012034018/http://www.nomoreiehacks.org/

======
Edmond
In 2007 I launched a campaign (anonymously at the time) against IE, it went
viral.

I doubt it had much impact,but happened to coincide with the emergence of
mobile devices (iPhone) with modern browsers and services with advances web
features that may have forced users to make the switch.

Quite a difference in a few short years. The web is IE-Free and Microsoft is
struggling for relevance.

~~~
louthy
How is the web "IE free"?

~~~
Edmond
developers aren't building sites with the aim of catering to IE anymore...I
don't mean people aren't using IE.

